# lathe faceplate



## birdcarver (Nov 3, 2009)

I am very new to woodturning and I was wondering what type of screws do you guys use in fastening wood to a faceplate? I would think hatdened steel for sure. but what length and phillips head, square head or some other. I know this is kind of a dumb question i guess but I dont want to be wearing a chunk of wood in my forehead!! 
thanks:help:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

BC,
Not a dumb question at all. I use outdoor deck screws. Don't use drywall screws, too brittle. I predrill holes in the wood and fasten with the screws. They are philips drive. The size of the blank determines how many screws I use. The depth is dependent somewhat on the depth of your blank. Most often I am using 1 5/8" long screws.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## birdcarver (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks Mike for the quick reply. I never thought of deck screws, I got some on hand


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Lathe faceplate*

That is really a very smart question to ask,as you don't want to have a blank breaking loose,due to cheap screws.I use masonry screws for the most part with the hex head.I have very little problems with them stripping out like the phillips head did with me.Like Mike,I predrill in hardwoods,but not in soft woods.Good luck and be safe and if you have any questions,there are a lot of good folks here that will try and help you out.

PS whats do they call ya?


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I use the combo square philips from Mcfeely.

Lilty


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Great question....The only dumb question is the one not asked. agree with mike.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use sheet metal screws with a square drive head. I also drill more hole in my faceplates for more screws. Many faceplates on have 4 screws. That's not enough to be safe on many projects.


----------



## birdcarver (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks everyone for all the help and information on this. Ken, most people call me "Tom" , but also known as "the birdcarver" as I have carved songbirds, and decorative duck decoys. I have always wanted a wood lathe and bought a king-seeley/craftsman built in 1951 from craigslist. The lathe is in very good shape and bearings great shape. even has the 18" cast extension. I wanted a lathe to be able to turn the bases for my carvings instead of having to buy them. thanks again for all the help
Tom


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

John, I'm curious why you think four screws isn't enough to be safe on come projects? Four screws is generally considered very safe and far more than necessary in most cases... Are you referring to something larger where the screws are still very close together on the faceplate or something different?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I turned with nothing but faceplates for many years before I ever got a chuck. I've had pieces come off the lathe using just 4 screws. This is especially true when going into end grain. Of course I wasn't as good a turner back then and it could have been me.
I've been to many turning demos and most of the guys recommend using more than 4 screws. Some even recommend drilling and putting dowels in for the screws to bit into on endgrain turnings.
Another good tip I got years ago. Counter sink the wood side of the holes in your faceplate. The screws want to pull the fibers out a little bit and the wood may not sit as firmly on the faceplate as it should. Counter sinking the holes a little bit lets the fibers go into that space and the screws pull the wood down tighter. 
All in all it's really just a safety factor and is such an easy thing to do to drill more holes in the faceplate.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, John. I appreciate the answer. I just got a chuck and bought a faceplate a little while ago, but I still haven't used either, really. I'm hoping to start (well continue, actually) a baby rattle as a gift for some friends this weekend. I've got the handle roughed out but not down to the right size. My plan was to put that in a chuck and turn the actual rattle portion. We'll see if I can do what I have in mind though.


----------

